

9 Reasons Your Current Resume Will Never Get You A Job At Apple Or Google - jcnnghm
http://www.businessinsider.com/9-reasons-your-current-resume-will-never-get-you-a-job-at-apple-or-google-2012-2

======
rpwilcox
TL;DR: If you didn't go to a top ivy league school, bust your ass with
internships and network like crazy, you don't want to start your own business
AND you don't know a little bit of everything, Apple or Google doesn't want to
see you.

(Sounds like BS to me, somehow...)

